
Remdesivir: Drug has 'clear cut' power to fight coronavirus - pmoriarty
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-52478783
======
daly
"remdesivir’s polymerase inhibitor mechanism can reduce viral load, experts
said. However, all available data is still empirical in nature, and load
reduction may not translate into clinically relevant outcomes like reducing
hospital stay or decreasing mortality ([https://www.pharmaceutical-
technology.com/comment/gilead-rem...](https://www.pharmaceutical-
technology.com/comment/gilead-remdesivir-covid-19/))

Remdesivir is an element similar to one the cells use to create protein
chains. When used instead of the real element it stops the chain. This limits
the ability of the virus to create new copies.

Remdesivir is difficult to make. About 8 liters of starting material is used
to create a milli-liter of product which is about 1 injections. It appears
that each patient may require multiple injections.

Remdesivir is not a vaccine.

Remdesivir might reduce viral load (number of virus particles). The
relationship between viral load, which is high in the beginning but less
later, does not necessarily translate to sickness or death.

